# [OT] Sad news, help me mourn...



## Chairman_Kaga

Hi everyone, I am quite new to this but bear with me...My husband used the name Chairman_Kaga here and at a few other sites and I am using his ID to make this announcement.

My husband, Peter, was killed Wedsnesday evening in a traffic accident.  He was 31 years old.  He leaves behind an unborn son.  He loved ENWorld and considered many of you good people and he talked about what was going on here all the time, so I thought it right that you should be informed.

He had a rough life and was nearly killed at the World Trade Center, but he was a good and decent man who worked very hard to take care of both myself and our child.

Peter started every game he ran with a shot of Jack Daniels as a salute to every gamer that loved the game but couldn't find the time or the people to run.  He always said how lucky he was to have three gamers that he had known for years and be able to run once a week.

If any of you could raise a glass at the start of your next game I'm sure he'd appreciate it.


Thank you.


----------



## shouit

So sorry for your loss.

Will do!  A shot next time I game!


----------



## Old One

*I am so terribly sorry to hear this...*

I am so sorry for your loss.  He and I shared the joy of impending fatherhood on these boards just a couple of months ago and he dropped in to comment on my SH on occassion.

My heart and prayers are with you and your child.  I hope that you have a good support network to deal with this loss...please let us know if there is anything we can do.  

I will toast Peter at our next game...

Best wishes, 

~ Old One


----------



## Neowolf

I'm truly saddened to hear of your loss.  I don't drink, but I'll raise a glass of coke next time I play.


----------



## EricNoah

I'm so very sorry to learn of this tragic turn of events.  Thank you for sharing this sad news with us.  I'm sure I speak for all when I say "the Chairman" will be missed around here.  Please know that our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Sincerely, 

Eric Noah
EN World Forums Administrator


----------



## hong




----------



## Dragonblade

Wow, I'm stunned...  My deepest sympathies for your loss....


----------



## Ashtal

My condolences.  Know that he had many friends here who will miss him.  I'm so sorry.

We will be raising our glasses.


----------



## Wicht

I am very sorry to hear the news.
My heart goes out to you and your unborn child.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Renshai

My condolences. I always enjoyed Chairman_Kaga (Peter's) posts. I am so sorry for your loss. 

My group will make sure and remember him at our next game.

Sincerely, 
Todd Antill


----------



## Furn_Darkside

I always enjoyed his posts, and they often brought a smile to my face.

I will miss him.

My condolences.

FD


----------



## wolff96

He will be missed.

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## novyet

He was a good guy, and he will be missed. Both my groups will be sure to raise their glasses in his honor. 

My condolences to you on your tragic loss.


----------



## Spoof

Damn, I'm sorry.  I will raise a glass to him this weekend when we play.


----------



## ForceUser@Home

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maldur

I am so sorry, he was so happy about the kid.

Illraise him a glass.

Maldur


----------



## jester47

One for the Chairman, one for Bjorn!

Aaron.


----------



## Dr Midnight

I'm horribly saddened to read this. My sympathies... and thanks for coming here to let us know.


----------



## Pazu

That's just awful.  I'm very sorry for your loss.

I'm not a frequent poster here, but I'll never forget how he kept everyone up to date on what was happening in NYC last September. I'll miss reading his posts.

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.

--Pazu


----------



## The Forsaken One

You have my deepest sympathies and condolences to the family.

I hope your son will be ok and let with your son the thought and love of your husband carry on.


----------



## sword-dancer

As it is said

He will be missed and remembered.
 and I will raise a glass in his memory

 My Condolencies and feelings.

Thorsten

Excuse my bad english


----------



## Krug

I am sorry at your loss. A shot of whisky to him.


----------



## Airwolf

I am very sorry for your loss.  A drink in the Chairman's honor is the least I can do.

Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## King_Stannis

oh my god....i was just talking with him over at nutkinland tuesday. 

your husband was a good guy and his life was cut way too short.

you have all the prayers i can muster....




wow, i'm in shock.


----------



## Henry

I am very, very very sorry to hear this. I have always thought very highly of Peter, though in irony I never knew his real name until now. I remember vividly his recounting of the tragic events last September, and how strong he was to make it out of that hell alive.

I remember that his knee was messed up pretty badly that day, and that he had told me later it was healing pretty well. 

His loss is very profound to me, and he will go VERY missed. To leave so much behind is horrible, but I can only pray that he is at peace.

Thank you for telling us, and may God be with you in these terrible times. I'm not sure I'd be communicating coherently right now if I were in your place. If you don't mind telling us when the baby is due, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Mark

My condolences.


----------



## Umbran

It is a sad, thing.  We shall miss him.  

Peace be unto you and yours in this trying time.


----------



## fett527

I will add my condolences as well.  I never had the opportunity to converse with The Chairman, but obviously he left a wonderful impression on ENWorld.  It sounds like he was a strong person.  A toast will be made in his honor.


----------



## Kestrel

You have my condolences as well.  I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Rel

I too recall how the Chairman recounted the events of 9/11 and I am deeply saddened by this news.  Thank you for sharing the news and please know that you have the deepest sympathies of the people here at ENWorld.


----------



## psionotic

I'm sooo sorry...  All my best to you and your family at this time.  I will definitely raise a toast at my next game.

-psi


----------



## Lordnightshade

I'm so sorry for you're loss. 

I too, remember Peter's recounting of September 11th and I remember feeling so relieved that he made it out of that ok and I remember thinking he was very brave. 

A toast for Peter at my next game! 

*hug


----------



## King_Stannis

maybe out of respect for Chairman_Kaga and his wife, this thread should be sticky for a while - i'd hate for this to fall off of page 1 and somehow get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Ashtal

Good idea.


----------



## Tobold Hornblower

Very sad.  

I'll pray for you, and toast all those who would game but can't.


----------



## Piratecat

I'm so very sorry. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Strider The Ranger

I never got to speak with Peter but as I can see from this thread, he was a very wonderful guy. It is a pity I did not have the chance to speak with him.
  My thoughts and prayers go with you and your unborn child during this grievous time of mourning.
With sympathy,
Strider


----------



## Khan the Warlord

I didn't know the man, nor do I know you, but the loss of any good soul is truly a loss felt by many.

For what it is worth, I've added the following image and you can be sure that I and mine will honor your departed husband's memory at our game tonight.


----------



## Matthew The Mage

Sorry to hear about your loss.
Our thoughts and best wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt

You have my deepest condolences at this time. Since we play early Sunday mornings there usually isn't any alcohol around. But, I will be thinking about Peter, you and your child before I pick up my d20.


Edit: for spelling


----------



## barsoomcore

I am shocked and saddened to hear of your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Thorvald Kviksverd

I still remember congratulating him on these boards upon hearing he was to be a father...

My condolences and prayers are with you.

I don't really know what to say beyond that...

I called my wife to tell her that I love her after reading this news--I remember her looking over my shoulder while I was typing those congratulations to your husband.

It might seem a trivial thing, but I know that whenever I watch The Iron Chef from now on, I won't be able to do so without pausing to give thought to your loss. 

God Bless,

Scott


----------



## Siridar

I didn't know him, but it's still a sad day when someone close to you is lost.

My deepest condolences.


----------



## orbitalfreak

It is truly saddening to lose any member of this community.

I feel your loss.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

Chairman_Kaga said:
			
		

> *
> Peter started every game he ran with a shot of Jack Daniels as a salute to every gamer that loved the game but couldn't find the time or the people to run.  *




Wow - the fact that he did this is soo cool. I'm gonna keep this tradition alive at my table ( with whiskey or soda as appropriate! ), and add to his salute a prayer for gamers gone - but not forgotten. 

Bless you!


----------



## MEG Hal

As a father of 2, all I can say is I can not begin to feel how deep this loss is, my thoughts are with you.  Is there anything we can do to help?

Good luck!


----------



## Eridanis

I feel like I've been punched in the gut. Leaving you behind with an unborn child ... I've come too close to that in my life to feel anything but remorse and pain for you.

Each day is so precious. Thank you for taking a moment to share the news with us, and reminding us how important friends - even those you've never met - are.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

I'm sorry to hear this news. I'd been in plenty of good discussions with him. This place is diminished without him.


----------



## Ranger REG

My heartfelt condolences and sympathy for you and your families.


----------



## WinnipegDragon

My players and I don't drink, but we will toast to Peter with whatever is at hand this Saturday.  The first toss of the dice will be in his honour.

My deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## Drew

I'm mostly a lurker around here, but I've been around since 99. I work at a radio station (one of which is a big talk AM news/talk) and we only had very little information about what happened. I logged on to ENWorld and, thanks to Peter and others, I was kept up to date with first hand news and information. Seldom has the sense of community here fealt stronger than it did that day.

You have my prayers and my sympathies. I really love the idea of toasting those gamers who can't get together and play, because I too am blessed with a great group of gamers. I think that I will adapt the tradition of toasting those who cannot find the time to game before we role the dice. We are more the Mt. Dew and Beer type, but I'll make sure to grab something a little harder next weekend in Peter's honor.

Thank you very much for sharing this with us. All the best to you and your unborn child in this time of loss.


----------



## Wikidogre

as of 8/16 3:37 pm est, Sitting at the Varsity Club on the OSU campus, i raised a double shot of Jack, sorry for your loss, i will miss his discussions!


----------



## the Jester

I saw his posts from time to time and will miss that.

I don't know if you'll even see this, Chairwoman- but if you do, know that we'll all miss him.  My condolences, and I know at times like this very little makes a difference, but I too will drink in his honor at our next game (tomorrow, in fact)...

I'd also like to say something to the community at large here.

This isn't the first time we've lost someone, and it won't be the last.  But I'm very, very proud of how much love pours out of these boards at times like this.  I don't know how many of you get a tear in your eye at moments like these, but I do.  This community is a strong one, and I'd like to thank each and every one of you for the amount of caring that comes out when we lose someone.

I'm so sorry...


----------



## takyris

Condolences, and peace, wherever he is.

(clink!)

-tacky


----------



## Protean Sifter

*At A Loss*

As a recent addition to these boards I haven't really been aware of your husband's postings, but I would like to say that you and your unborn son will be in my thoughts.  I'm sorry for your loss, but I won't even mutter of understanding.  If any financial help is needed I'd be willing as would many other members of these boards I am sure. That glass of mine will see plenty of tipping. 
   I'd also like to thank you for sharing this message with us. This is what the EN World community is all about.

A Tip of the Glass,
-Jonathan Nicol


----------



## Darkness

My condolences for your loss.

I hardly knew Peter but I will always remember him and his harrowing report on his first-hand experiences on 9/11.

I will raise my glass in his honor.


- Darkness a.k.a. The shadow of my former self (in Nutkinland)


----------



## Protean Sifter

*At A Loss*

As a recent addition to these boards I haven't really been aware of your husband's postings, but I would like to say that you and your unborn son will be in my thoughts. I'm sorry for your loss, but I won't even mutter of understanding. If any financial help is needed I'd be willing as would many other members of these boards I am sure. That glass of mine will see plenty of tipping. 
I'd also like to thank you for sharing this message with us. This is what the EN World community is all about.

A Tip of the Glass,
-Jonathan Nicol


__________________
-No longer a victor, I sift through life.


----------



## Talath

I didn't know Chairman Kaga very well, because I lurk on these boards alot, but I know he is well liked, and he sounds like a very good man. I am sorry for your loss. I will make a toast to him tonight.


----------



## madriel

My deepest condolences on your loss.  I too remember him posting on September 11, but my strongest memories of him will always be his joy at becoming a father.  I remember how he told us about turning down a great promotion because his wife and child were the most important thing in the world to him.

He was a fine man and will be dearly missed.


----------



## Eosin the Red

Like others, I only knew him as The Chairman. We shared 9/11 and we shared the joy of annoucing the impending births of our children (along with the Old One and Fiery James). My heart goes out to both you and your unborn child. 

I am at a loss....


----------



## EOL

Any words I could offer seem so very very small at this moment.  Nevertheless you have my deepest sympathies.  W.H. Auden wrote a funeral poem which I think comes pretty close to describing the vast pit of sadness which can be caused by an untimely death, and in the hopes that it might help just a little bit I'll post it:

Funeral Blues (Song)

Stop all the clocks, cut off the telephone.
Prevent the dog from barking with a juicy bone,
Silence the pianos and with muffled drum
Bring out the coffin, let the mourners come.

Let aeroplanes circle moaning overhead
Scribbling in the sky the message He is Dead,
Put crêpe bows round the white necks of the public doves,
Let the traffic policemen wear black cotton gloves.

He was my North, my South, my East and West,
My working week and my Sunday rest
My noon, my midnight, my talk, my song;
I thought that love would last forever, I was wrong.

The stars are not wanted now; put out every one,
Pack up the moon and dismantle the sun.
Pour away the ocean and sweep up the wood;
For nothing now can ever come to any good.


----------



## GILGAMESH

I am sorry about your loss. Your loss is in part also the world's loss. My first die roll this evening will be in his honor!


----------



## Teflon Billy

I'm glad Ashtal made this thread sticky.

Chairman Kaga was one of the good guys. His reportage on the 9/11 tragedy has already been mentioned, but should be mentioned again. He was a _very_ vital part of that day for me.

I can' think of another way to say it: I didn't kow him at ll in real life, but what he brought to these boards was signifigant. As Colonel Hardisson said: these boards are the worse for the loss of him.

There's not too much else to add Mrs. Kaga, other than to say that a toast to "The Chairman" is absolutely going to be the opening act both of next week games.

I am deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

My deepest condolences to the Chairmans entire family...

I knew of him only in name, but as someone else said earlier in the thread, losing anyone at ENWorld saddens me. 

Were it legal for me to do, I'd have a shot of jack before my next game in his honor....maybe I will anyway, just for him.


----------



## King_Stannis

Perhaps someone can find some of his posts on 9/11 and repost them in some way. I, as well as many others were greatly moved by what he saw that horrible day. While it would be painful to hear those words again, i think it would be more painful if they were forgotten totally.


----------



## Micar Sin

My deepest sympathies... A shot shall be raised for him this weekend...


----------



## Loegrimm

Now rest in Peace Chairman Kaga.....


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Like so many others, I never really knew him but his posts were always interesting and his coverage of 9/11 powerful.  I join you in mourning.


----------



## Sir Trent

My deepest condolences to you and your family


----------



## kenjib

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, especially when it involves such a fine person.  Such a terrible tragedy weighs very heavy on my heart.  I'm sure your child will grow to be very proud of the father (s)he never knew.

My condolences and all the best in these trying times,

Kenji


----------



## Mortaneus

My condolences as well.  He will be remembered in the hearts and minds of many.


----------



## Billiarmus

I did not know, your husband, by you have my most sincere condolences.
My prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Richards

Please accept my heartfelt condolences.

Johnathan


----------



## Buttercup

jester47 said:
			
		

> *One for the Chairman, one for Bjorn!
> 
> Aaron. *




Aye.  I'll join in on that.


----------



## KB9JMQ

I am very sorry about your loss.
Your husbands post on 9/11 were my only source of information for most of the time it was happening.

Peace be with you. He will be missed here.

Darrin


----------



## mythusmage

Damn.

Lass, take the time you need to mourn, and remember the time you had together. The pain will ease, but it will never dissappear. Tell your son about the man who helped give him life, and never forget.


----------



## alsih2o

tipped a glass......i wish strength for your house in all that comes


----------



## Holy Bovine

I am deeply saddened to hear of this.  My most heartfelt condolences go out to you and your unborn son - your loss is our loss too.

I hope you find the strength and courage to carry on in face of this tragedy - know that 'The Chairman' will never be forgotten here and our little home on the internet is that much poorer for his absence.


I am so very sorry.


----------



## Negative Zero

the loss of a good man lessens us all, but i'm sure, you more than any. i am truly sorry that you've had to endure this. i sincerely hope he is at peace, and that the Lord grants you and your son the strength to get through this.

~NegZ


----------



## William Ronald

*My sympathies*

I would like to offer my condolences on Peter's passing.  I have been a long time member of these boards, and enjoyed Chairman_Kaga's posts.  I will miss him.

I wish you and your unborn son the best.  Teach him about his father, his zest for life and his joy on learning he would be a father.

You and your child are in my prayers.  Try to remember Peter's life and love.  May these memories be a source of strength to you and your child.  Shalom.

_From the Mourner's Kaddish:_ 

May the Source of Peace comfort send peace to all who mourn and comfort to all who are bereaved.  Amen.


----------



## coyote6

Damn.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Gargoyle

My condolences.  I'll certainly raise a glass in his honor, both to him and to you and your family.


----------



## Warrior Poet

My sincerest condolences to you ...

Warrior Poet


----------



## UniversalMonster

I am very very sorry to hear this. 

If you need anything, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Darraketh

I'm sorry for your loss... and ours.
A toast to Peter and gamers without games.


----------



## Agamon

Man, that emoticon doesn't do justice to how bad I feel.  We'll sure miss Peter.  He was a good guy in these parts, as I'm sure he was IRL.  My deepest condolences.


----------



## Mirth

As the father of a six month old boy myself, I can imagine the emptiness and pain you are feeling right now. I haven't been on these boards long, but I did read the thread in which your husband expressed his profound joy at becoming a new father. Be sure to let your child now how much he was and is loved by Peter. I am so sorry for your loss.

I raise my glass,

Jay


----------



## The Onion Knight

we toasted him tonight in our game
god bless you and your family


----------



## Felix

Before I went away to school, my mother wrote this prayer for me to carry. It has been in my wallet for 11 years. I hope it helps you as it has me when I was troubled.



Oh, St. Joseph, whose protection is so strong, so prompt before the throne of God, I place in you all of my interests and desires.

Oh, St. Joseph, do assist me by your powerful intercession and obtain for me from your Divine Son all spiritual blessings through Jesus Christ, Our Lord, so that having engaged here before your heavenly power I may offer my thanksgiving to the loving of Fathers.

Oh, St. Joseph, I never weary contemplating you and Jesus asleep in your arms. I dare not approach while He reposes near your heart. Press Him in my name and kiss His fine head for me and ask Him to return the kiss when I draw my dying breath.

St. Joseph, Patron of Departed souls, pray for us.


----------



## Dark Jezter

I am very deeply sorry for your loss, Chairwoman.  I can not even begin to imagine how it might feel to lose a spouse.  You and your unborn son will be remembered in my prayers.

I never got to know Chairman Kaga very well, but from the posts I saw he always seemed like a nice guy.  I hope that you can take some amount of comfort in the fact that so many people have offered their condolences and fond memories of your husband.  He will definately be missed.


----------



## Kalanyr

I add my condolences. I knew the Chairman no better than a few of his posts. But he seemed a good man, you have my sympathies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I am sorry*

Edena_of_Neith here.

  I am sorry.  
  I AM sorry.

  I guess the fewer words I say here, the better ... this is not a time to shoot off my mouth.

  I am sorry.


----------



## Jarval

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I remember congratulating the Chairman on his announcement that he was going to be a father.  His contributions to the 9/11 threads were welcome, giving us a real insight into what was happening on that dreadful day.

I'll toast Chairman Kaga tonight.


----------



## Maerdwyn

We are very sorry for your loss.  You and your familiy will be in our thoughts.  God bless.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just wanted to add my condolences.


----------



## Knight Otu

I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## machine

I am saddened by your loss.

I will raise my glass to your husband at this evening's game in his honor.

I wish you and yours the best in this difficult time.

machine.


----------



## jaerdaph

My deepest and sincerest condolences to you for your tragic loss.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## The Cardinal

my condolences - a shot of JD will mark the start of my next game!


----------



## Nebin

Sad to hear of his passing, my thoughts are with your and yours. Sometimes life deals you a busted flush from the onset but it sounds like Peter had a Royal Flush going in his life, maybe the Great DM upstairs just needed a good gamer for his game.

 As for the J.D. it'll be on the table for the next game.


----------



## kolvar

I wish, I could be more fluent in this foreign language, that my words would have any meaning, but I fear, that I, too,  can give you my condolences and thanks for letting us know


----------



## Aitch Eye

I'm so sorry to hear this, my condolences to you and your child as well. 

Your husband was one of the posters where I never had trouble remembering quite who he was, and it was nice having him around. A lot of people he never even met in person will miss him.


----------



## Cergorach

*sad*


----------



## Rube

*at a loss for words*


----------



## LcKedovan

Mrs. Kaga,

My deepest sympathies, and thank you for sharing with us your sad news. You can see from the responses that the entire community here shares your loss, and he will be sorely missed. I was probably one of those gamers he would toast because for the longest time when I moved here I had no group and would instead hang out here. Words can not express how I feel at the moment, and I am sure they can not take away your pain. I went immediately to the store to get some coke to have my favourite Whisky drink, a Rye and Coke and raise it in honour of your husband, a good man. If there is anything at all we can do for you, please do not hesitate to ask. My next session will also start with a toast. Once again our hearts and thoughts are with you in this time of sadness.

Sincerely, Will Ehgoetz


----------



## Arravis

I wish I had known him better... I'll never forget his posts during 9/11, it allowed me a view that the media wasn't able to give. I'm terribly sorry for your loss   .


----------



## Wormwood

My familiy and I offer our deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Aaron L

An awful thing.  I am sorry.


----------



## Darklance

I'm so sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## Donatello

My deepest sympathies to you and your family, Chairwoman...

May Peter rest in peace, and find eternity well.

My D&D game will begin as his did; with a raised glass in his honor, and to all those he used to toast, and will toast no longer.


----------



## Upper_Krust

Sorry for your loss.

My condolences.


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless

Though we only knew him from his posts here at EN world, my husband, Wizardru, and I are saddened to hear of your loss.

We will definitely raise a glass in memory at our game tonight. Please know that our thoughts and blessings go out to you and your family tonight.


----------



## Adlon

My condolences, milady. Our group shall honor him as requested.


----------



## Imhotepthewise

We shall keep you and your family in our prayers


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

My condolences as well, there are far too few good people in this world, it seemed to me that your husband was one of them.


----------



## cptg1481

Sorry for your loss...

New to the boards but he seems to have been a respected gamer.


----------



## cptg1481

Sorry for your loss...

New to the boards but he seems to have been a respected gamer.


----------



## Zarrock God of Evil

I shall raise a glass of whisky for him at the Folk Festival I'm working at and see to it that someone plays a tune in his memory...

-Zarrock


----------



## Orco42

I am very sorry. I shall keep you and your son in my thoughts.


----------



## CWD

You have my deepest sympathies.

My wife is pregnant and whenever I drive somewhere alone she tells me she worries that something will happen to me and that my son will never get to know me.  I usually just shrug it off, but not anymore.  Not anymore.


----------



## Cedric

I didn't know your husband, but always recognized him for his Message Board name (I love the show). 

His presence will certainly be missed here. Best of luck to you and your family.

Cedric


----------



## JohnBrown

My condolences, and best wishes for you.


----------



## adndgamer

You have my deepest sympathies and my best wishes


----------



## Psion

Please accept my condolences. The Chairman will be missed.


----------



## Terraism

While I never personally conversed with him, I remember many of his posts fondly, and I'll just join the chorus of voices saying that he will be miss.  I remember most profoundly, like a handful of others, finding my information on 9/11 (during a school day, no less) from the boards here, and those specifically.  I'm underage, and I don't plan on drinking regardless, but we'll find a reasonable fascimile at the next game.  I'm so very sorry - and I really don't know what to say.  My condolences.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I am very sorry to hear of this tragedy. I offer my condolences and prayers.

with heartfelt sorrow,

Alex


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd

My condolences. My thoughts are with you.

I'll be sure to toast to those of us who cannot be with us, your husband included.


----------



## Balsamic Dragon

Having just suffered a loss, I feel for you greatly and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Balsamic Dragon


----------



## Klaus

*My sympathies*


----------



## Bob Aberton

I am truly sorry for your loss...

My condolences

I'm underage, but a glass of something will be raised to Chairman Kaga


----------



## Alaric_Prympax

My condolences to you and yours.  Like many here I did not know him personally but I always found his posts to be some of the best here on the boards and I respected his views and opinions.  He will be very missed.

At my next game I will make sure to raise my cup in his honor and to other gamers who could not play as he did.

God Bless.

    

(sig turned off for this one)


----------



## CaptainCalico

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Bass Puppet

*I am very sorry to hear about your loss....*

My prayers are with you, your son, and your family. I never drink before a game...but I will make a exception this sunday. It's horrible to hear about such things...it's even worse when it happens to a fellow gamer.


----------



## Arabesu

You have my deepest and most sincere condolences.  I am sorry for you loss.  He will be missed by many here and elsewhere.  May the memories of the moments you have shared together remain indelible, so that you can pass them on to your son.  

Arabesu


----------



## aeldrin

My most sincere condolences.


----------



## NewbyDM

My condolences, best wishes for everyone involved espessially u and your son.

Sincerely,
Robert


----------



## Frosty

*


----------



## Dave Blewer

My deepest condolences, best wishes to you and your son.


----------



## Dispater

My condolences.


----------



## Orryn Emrys

*To the Chairman*

I have long been a Lurker...but today I find my voice.  I remember well the posts from last years tragedy.

To the Chairman.
May his legacy thrive and remain strong.
May you find strength in the words of so many here today.


----------



## ogre

Please accept my heartfelt condelances on your loss and best of life for you and your son.
Though I never conversed with him, I was moved by your post.

On our last gaming session, we broke out our finest wiskey and each did a shot to 'Peter'. I announced him as a true gamer who always did a shot for those who weren't fortunate to be gaming at the moment. My group greatly respected that. Though none of us knew him... we all felt like we knew a part of him after that.
Thank you for sharing and God bless.

Ogre


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

***


----------



## Ring Wraith

It saddens me greatly to hear of your loss, my wife too is expecting our second child.  May your son grow to know the man that was his father.


----------



## Rel

I hope that nobody thinks that this in any way mocks or belittles the tragedy that has befallen the Chairman and his family, but last night we started a new campaign.  My character is named Sarthas Kaga in the Chairman's honor.

He's one of the good guys.


----------



## threshel

*Condolences.*

My heartfelt sympathy to you and yours.

J


----------



## Nikchick

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *I can' think of another way to say it: I didn't kow him at ll in real life, but what he brought to these boards was signifigant. As Colonel Hardisson said: these boards are the worse for the loss of him. *




Teflon Billy's post pretty well sums up my feelings as well.  I'm so sorry to hear this news, and only hours after hearing that the game industry lost yet another good guy on the miniatures side as well (my friend Chris Bledoe lost his battle with cancer).

I'm very very sorry over the losses the gaming community has suffered recently, and I'm especially sorry for the people who were so much closer to those we've lost.  They won't be forgotten.

Nicole


----------



## King_Stannis

Rel said:
			
		

> *I hope that nobody thinks that this in any way mocks or belittles the tragedy that has befallen the Chairman and his family, but last night we started a new campaign.  My character is named Sarthas Kaga in the Chairman's honor.
> 
> He's one of the good guys. *




that is a cool tribute.


----------



## Mithriltooth

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Corinth

Madam Kaga, I am saddened by your loss and I extend my condolences on behalf of myself and my crew.  Those amongst us who are so inclined shall pray for you and your son.


----------



## VorpalBunny

My deepest heartfelt condolences on your loss.

Mike


----------



## Ziona

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your child in your time of need. May it help to know that our thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Melissa


----------



## bolen

my sympathy is with you and your family in this awful time.


----------



## Archibald Theocliste

Please accept my sympathies to your family and my condolences for your loss.


Nicolas.


----------



## Dr Midnight

I bought some JD, and we drank to the Chairman last night.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

I want to express my deepest condolences.  Like many others have said, I remember the Chairman's posts on frequent topics, and he always had something valuable to add to any discussion.  

He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Matchstick

As a joyful new father this has touched me deeply, and please accept my (tearful) condolences.  Rest assured that Kaga will live on in the personage of his son.

Should you need support, you will not find many communties (virtual or actual) that are more welcoming and understanding than this one.


----------



## Xaltar

As Doc said, all of the Unusual Heroes all toasted during our last game session!


----------



## Piratecat

I'll archive this thread and unstick it. Again, you have my deepest condolences. It's odd how we can like someone so much that we've never met in person.


----------

